# Riot Control



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

If you live in a city or think you have the possibility to be stuck in a city when a SHTF/WROL event happens then you may want to study how law enforcement operate and how rioters behave. Knowledge is power and could be a lifesaver.

The lady on this video is a liberal retard.





This video seems to be good. The guy goes step by step narration.





Following two videos are just rioting people interacting with police.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I live in the burbs, that's bad enough. If I get caught in the city, I'm getting the hell out as fast as I can. I'll go the long way around to avoid the crowds if I have to but, I'm getting out.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Riot Control , Contain, keep them in limited area, redirect , herd them where you want them to be, Disperse , separate them, they tend to not be so bold in lower numbers. Remove, ID and remove the key agitators. 
For me best option is stay the heck out of the city


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Okay, for civil disturbances the police are probably organized and fighting the looters. But in a real live 100% SHTF? I don't think so. Order will dissolve. The cops will either be home protecting their families, or fighting to get food and water like everybody else. Now the Army has their own supply chain, they might be out and about, but they won't be using police tactics, friend. They break things and kill people.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

If you live in the city , your screwed , if you live out side of the city you have a better chance to survive a riot . If you have done your homework on prepping you will know when , how , where you need to go .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Okay, for civil disturbances the police are probably organized and fighting the looters. But in a real live 100% SHTF? I don't think so. Order will dissolve. The cops will either be home protecting their families, or fighting to get food and water like everybody else. Now the Army has their own supply chain, they might be out and about, but they won't be using police tactics, friend. They break things and kill people.


That and train to do it better is the only thing the US Army should be doing.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Okay, for civil disturbances the police are probably organized and fighting the looters. But in a real live 100% SHTF? I don't think so. Order will dissolve. The cops will either be home protecting their families, or fighting to get food and water like everybody else. Now the Army has their own supply chain, they might be out and about, but they won't be using police tactics, friend. They break things and kill people.


In a bad widespread shtf situation I would expect the army might give up on control and focus on containment, which means blocking roads and keeping the rioting hoards from migrating. That would be a bad situation for anyone inside their perimeter.

From what I understand that is exactly what they did to the Superdome during Katrina. When the masses inside the dome became violent they didn't try to control them, they simply locked the exits and kept armed personnel on the OUTSIDE to prevent people from leaving. I recall reading that some family members of a high ranking police official were trapped in the dome and they sent in an armed force to extract them, they they sealed the doors again.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Right now, cops still have no good plan in containing rioters. There are no perimeter containment to keep thugs in the city. What the cops are doing is they deploy in the areas where rioters might target. For instance the financial district or where big business are located will be protected. Half of the force will be deployed at the actual disturbance to arrest or try to keep the rioters under control. So for the most part, if a riot breaks out in the city you can still leave.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My favorite new anti-riot device is the sound cannon that makes you crap in your pants. The mind boggles at the possibilities if they can miniturize it.


----------

